# Ready for my first WSM experience *Pork Butt PICS*



## TheCook (Aug 6, 2007)

WOO HOO....Im off the next two days and I finally get to try out my WSM that wifey got for my b-day.

I wanted to try a brisket as my first cook but since I cant seem to find brisket for less than 25 bucks I opted for a pork butt.  (I'll stock up on brisket when it goes on sale for labor day)

I stoped at Walmart on the way home from work and picked up a 10.22 lb bone in pork shoulder picnic roast. Tyson brand.  When I saw it in the store the packaging said "100% All Natural, no articial..blah blah",  then I get home and take a closer look at the same label and noticed it ALSO says "contains up to 8% solution..."  CRAP.  Im not suppose to get the enhanced stuff...right?  Oh well..I'll add less salt to the rub.

After Walmart I stopped at Academy to see what kind of wood they had. I wanted apple chunks but they only had apple chips.  The only chunks they had were hickory and mesquite.

Got a fresh back of Royal Oak lump.  I plan on getting up early in the morning and fire it up.  I'll keep you guys posted on my progress and hope to through in some pictures. I'll be reading the forum off and on throughout today and tommorow so if you have any suggestions through em at me.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't hope to throw in some pictures.......you have too!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Man you're in for a great day!!
Good luck and post the pics!!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sure you're in for a real treat. 

Let us know how it goes if you can spare a few minutes from scarfing down that delicious pulled pork!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Them picnics are hard to beat. I like to give em a mustard slather and a rub.  Put em on to cook for about 3 hours and then skin it..rerubbing the wet spot and continuing to cook the skin as a separate unit till the meat gets done and the skin gets crunchy.  Bring it to an internal of at least 185. Slice and serve like unsalty ham.  Yum yum. 

bigwheel


----------



## cleglue (Aug 6, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow.  If you want pulled pork take it to 195 then wrap or rewrap in foil and a dry towel and let it rest for at least an hour in a dry cooler (igloo).  It should pull nicely.

This is from last year.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Boston-Butt/


----------



## TheCook (Aug 6, 2007)

I plan on making pulled pork.  I already trimmed the skin off.  That wasnt easy...I need to get some good sharp knives.  When my wife saw it she said shes becoming a vegetarian!  LOL..yea right!

Brian,  I think the packer was about 1.80 a pound, but from what I remember it drops down to about 80-90 cents a pound around the "bbq" holidays.  So Im gonna wait til labor day and stock up.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Im at 4 hours, 10 minutes.  Pit temp is 248, meat is at 159.  Is 248 too high? 

When I put the butt on and the temp stabelized i tried to lower the temp by slowly closing the bottom vents.  Now they're fully closed and its hovering around 245-253.  There must be another air gap i missed.  Its a little breezy today..nothing out of the ordinary though and the cooker is out in the open with no protection.


----------



## john pen (Aug 7, 2007)

Your WSM will run a bit high for your first few cooks till the soot covers the shiney inner surface. I couldnt get mine under 270 on my first cook..your doing fine..


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for that info John, Im glad to hear it!


----------



## cleglue (Aug 7, 2007)

You are fine at that temperature.  If you keep it below about 270 you'll do fine.  Keep us posted.  I'm taking the kids to the pool for a few hours.  It is 99 degree here right now.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are some pics:



 10.22 lb picnic pork roast



 mustard slather and rub



 RO fuel and apple chips for smoke (couldnt find chunks)



minion method, apple chips wrapped in foil.  the chips still burned up quickly.



Lets get it on!!!!







 4 hours



8 hours, 176F pork,  237F wsm


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you guys smoke pork butts during the entire cook or just til the meat reaches 140?  I used apple chips in foil and they burned off quickly...probably 30 minutes or so.  I added more later but that quickly burned off also.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 7, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Do you guys smoke pork butts during the entire cook or just til the meat reaches 140?  I used apple chips in foil and they burned off quickly...probably 30 minutes or so.  I added more later but that quickly burned off also.



Couldn't you find hickory chunks there?


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea theres plenty of hickory and mesquite around.  But last time I used hickory it seemed to be too much smoke flavor.  I was set on apple after reading a few articles about it.  I probably should of thrown one or two chunks of hickory in though.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 7, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Yea theres plenty of hickory and mesquite around.  But last time I used hickory it seemed to be too much smoke flavor.  I was set on apple after reading a few articles about it.  I probably should of thrown one or two chunks of hickory in though.



I'm not the one to ask about hickory since I grew up eating hickory smoked BBQ here in the Carolinas.  I use four chunks of hickory for butts and don't find the smoke flavor too overpowering.  If you're concerned about it being too strong, just reduce the number of chunks.  

I've learned the last couple of months since I've had my WSM that I don't like to do things that require me to open the WSM when smoking butts.  Adding chips or more water to a pan requires opening it and the temperature always fluctuates.  I like to start it and let it ride for the entire low and slow period.  JMO, based on only a couple of months of experience.  I'm sure the more experienced guys on here can give you more informed opinions.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

That butt is looking great!
Nice job so far 8)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> That butt is looking great!
> Nice job so far 8)


Thanks Puff


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2007)

It still makes me giggle just a wee bit when people all comment on each others butts.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> It still makes me giggle just a wee bit when people all comment on each others butts.


  LOL

Well the butt has been on for 10 hours now and Im at 181F.  Wife wants dinner not a midnight snack so I pulled it and wrapped it and put it back on.  I plan on keeping it on til about 195-200 for pulled pork.  Is that about right?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks good Nick! Just use less hicory chunks next time. My family used to complain about too much smoke flavor and I cut back to 2 - 3 chunks in a cook and no more complaints!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Nick...I'll keep that in mind for next time.  Is hickory the standard for pork butt?  Seems like most recipes I've read called for apple or oak. or other fruit wood.

Im at 191F.  Im running low on time.  Im only going to keep it in the cooler for about 30 minutes when I take it off.  was planning on 2 hours.  I think next time I will put the butt on at midnight.  The WSM has proven itself to me that I dont need to watch it every minute like I had to with that offset smoker I use to have.

When you pull the pork apart  do you mix in bbq sauce right away or what?  Im sending some with my wife over to her inlaws tonight and not sure how to go about it.  Want to make sure it stays the best when they get it.  (only a 15 minute drive).


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick,

While 195-205 will usually get you to pullable stage, remember temps are only one way to gauge if the meat is done. I find that when you can grab hold of the bone in the butt (oops Diva's giggling), and it slides out without any resistance and the temps are around 195-205, they are done.

Next cook plan on 2 hours per pound and about a 1 -2 hour rest period; count backwards and that's when you start your cook. If you must foil your butts, that will get you to doneness quicker, but I think it adversely affects the texture of the bark.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dude, as far as pullin' off the cooker temp 195 is fine . But she still has to rest. Better call Hop Sing for dinner  
After it's pulled put a simple vinegar sauce on it and mix it up. Vinegar sauce pulls out the smoke flavor. You won't be dissapointed 8)


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I plan on keeping it on til about 195-200 for pulled pork.  Is that about right?


I don't know about picnics like you've got, I've never cooked them. For the butt portion, 195 would be minimum, 200 to 205 would be best -- but I'll take it off at 195 if the charcoal is giving out. Leave it wrapped in foil and rest it for an hour or more, then pull. It'll still be hot -- I use nitrile gloves with light cotton gloves inside them to keep from having tender fingers the next day.   

--John  8)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

See Nick....ask a question and it will be answered 

Bryan I think I did 2 edits myself  
So much info....so little time 8)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> See Nick....ask a question and it will be answered
> 
> Bryan I think I did 2 edits myself
> So much info....so little time 8)



LOL ya no kidding.  I really appreciate you guys!  I've learned a lot on this forum.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick, 190 is pullable also. Check the bone like Bruce said, that's the best indicater.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## TheCook (Aug 7, 2007)

Pulled it off the smoker at 199F.  The bone came out really easy.   Its in the cooler now...gonna get everything else ready...I'll take some pics and try to post it.  Im having a few friends come out in a little bit for a poker game so I may not get a chance to post them tonight.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick.......you have to........we're waiting  
What kind of poker??


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I think next time I will put the butt on at midnight.  The WSM has proven itself to me that I dont need to watch it every minute like I had to with that offset smoker I use to have.



You have just crossed over to the OverNightZone.  Your WSM has taught you well.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 8, 2007)

Bone slides out easily...pic a little blurry







It pulls easily











Hounds love pork bones!

Threw some Jack Daniels hickory/brown sugar bbq sauce on it with some sliced pickles on a burger bun....it was pretty good.  I could tell right away that it was a little "hammy" as some of you have mentioned it may be.  Wife and inlaws were impressed!  Poker buddies that ate some bragged all night and thought I was some bbq pro...one guy that I didnt kjnow me asked me if I do bbq contests....Ya right..LOL.

Next time I definetly wont use enhanced if I can help it. but it was good.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks good and hound is happy, what more could you ask for?


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 8, 2007)

Good lookin BBQ there Love!


----------



## Unity (Aug 8, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Poker buddies that ate some bragged all night and thought I was some bbq pro


That's the fun of q'ing -- people love it _and_ you get to enjoy good eating too!   

Glad it turned out well.

--John  8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job Nick, butts are very forgiving, going over or under 5 deg aint gonna hurt none. I went over plenty of times


----------



## cleglue (Aug 8, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 8, 2007)

Way to go Nick!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 9, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Way to go!! [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]
> 
> Now, do you have any regrets about buying the WSM or the OTG?
> 
> ...



My wife got the WSM for my birthday.......so I guess I dont regret marrying her!  hehe.  Yea...the wsm is worth it.  I was the most impressed with how little fuel it used and how little effort it took to hold a temp.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Fine looking eats Nick!


----------



## Unity (Aug 9, 2007)

Keep the wife. Feed her whatever kind of barbecue she wants, whenever she wants it.   

--John  8)


----------

